# How do I save a page from Internet explorer?



## UncleJohn (Mar 14, 2008)

What is the best way to save a internet page? sometimes i save it as text to paste to somewhere but it doesnt look good. please help. thankyou very much. ray:ray:


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

bookmark it


in explorer click favorites and add to favorites or right click on the page and create shortcut


----------



## rd0105 (Mar 14, 2008)

click on "File" in the upper left hand corner of the web page.
Choose "Save As..."
Select "Web Archive, single file (*.mht)"
It will open as a web page with IE.

I hope that helps

rd


----------



## UncleJohn (Mar 14, 2008)

Greetings again and thank u for the help. I tried your ideas but what i want 2 do is save the pages on disks on my pc so i can look at them later when im not on internet. I save it with file then save-as but when I get the screen it says i can save it as a complete web page with some htm file - but then i get different kinds like unicode or w europe windows formats. if i save it like a text file type it comes out with all crazy letters and stuff in ti and i cant read it too good. Please help me. thank you all you guys and girls.


----------



## rd0105 (Mar 14, 2008)

When you try to "Save As" do you get a window that looks like this?
This always works for me.

Good Luck,

rd


----------

